# Soccer prediction Telegram Bot



## octosport (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi,

We make AI and machine learning predictions for football that we believe are the best and the most trustable among all algorithm predictions. Everything is backed by our research and you can read it on https://medium.com/@octosport. We also publish code and even made a machine learning competition (https://www.kaggle.com/c/football-match-probability-prediction/overview)

If you are interested in algorithm prediction you should definitely look at what we are doing.

Today we release a Telegram chatbot that allows you to retrieve all our predictions in a single place. You can see the bot here https://t.me/octosport_bot which is currently in beta. If you want to unlock predictions, request your access on octosport.io.

*We are not a tipster,* we provide predictions and predictability indexes from AI and data so you can incorporate the best mathematical prediction into your analysis. 

Best,
octosport.io


----------

